# Black screen blinking cursor



## ComputerSnack (Jan 24, 2008)

I have a Windows 98 computer, HP Pavilion 4455. It boots past POST, but instead of where you would normally see the Windows 98 logo, you see a blank black screen with a blinking cursor in the upper left corner. I booted from a floppy, and it can see the hard drive fine. I already tried fdisk /mbr and it did not solve the problem. Any suggestions?

Thanks.


----------



## Blue Zee (May 18, 2007)

Tap F8 at startup and boot to a Command Prompt.

Type

SCANREG /RESTORE

Press Enter, select a date just BEFORE the problem started and restart when finished.

See if that helps.

Zee


----------



## ComputerSnack (Jan 24, 2008)

I am unable to enter safe mode. Goes to the blinking cursor screen first apparently.


----------



## Blue Zee (May 18, 2007)

At startup press CTRL and keep it pressed until the start menu appears.

Select Command Prompt only.

At the C:\ prompt type:

SCANREG /RESTORE

Press Enter, select a date just BEFORE the problem started and restart when finished.

See if that helps.

Zee


----------



## ComputerSnack (Jan 24, 2008)

Same result...I can't enter safe mode.


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

Hi try. 
Boot from a floppy disk.
at the A:\> prompt type
SYS C:
press enter
Remove the floppy and reboot. See if it loads


----------



## ComputerSnack (Jan 24, 2008)

bad command or file name. Note: when booting from a floppy, it still shows the blank screen with cursor for about 5 seconds as the floppy boots.


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

Hi d/load a new boot disk and try that.
http://www.onecomputerguy.com/software_download.htm


----------



## ComputerSnack (Jan 24, 2008)

Thanks. The boot disk worked well, and I was able to run sys c:. I rebooted and now I get to the startup menu and an error that windows has detected a registry/configuration error and to enter command prompt and to Run scanreg. I ran scanreg and it said that it found errors but could not repair them.


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

Hi check Blue Zee's post #4 but type.
scanreg /fix


----------



## ComputerSnack (Jan 24, 2008)

I get: windows found an error in your system files and was unable to fix.


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

Using new floppy try fdisk /mbr 
If no joy you will have to reinstall 98.

You could try..worth a try.
Tap F8 at command prompt.,type.
scandisk /autofix
scanreg /autorun
scandisk /surface


----------



## ComputerSnack (Jan 24, 2008)

The scandisk /autofix found thousands of errors in about all categories and took over an hour to complete, then it said it needed to rescan because it fixed errors, and then looked like it would take just as long. I'm thinking it's a hard drive problem.


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

Hi could be the hard drive is about to die on you.
Id let it scan away..may well fix it.


----------



## ComputerSnack (Jan 24, 2008)

Okay, I ended up doing a fresh reinstall, and the hard drive seems fine, but now I can't find the audio drivers for this HP Pavilion 4455. Anyone know where I can get them? They don't seem to be available fro the hp website.


----------



## Blue Zee (May 18, 2007)

See here, requires registration:

http://www.modem-drivers.com/drivers/59/59805.htm


----------



## ComputerSnack (Jan 24, 2008)

Ya, I tried that one. It seems that this is for the audio that is built-into the modem. This machine also has a regular sound card.


----------



## Blue Zee (May 18, 2007)

Identify that sound card with Everest Free Edition:

http://www.majorgeeks.com/download4181.html

Usually the program will point you to the website where drivers can be downloaded.

Optionally, post here the details Everest finds.


----------



## ComputerSnack (Jan 24, 2008)

That program helped me determine the name, it was the same driver files for the modem combined with the sound. Here is a link to where I found the driver for future reference:

http://members.driverguide.com/driver/detail.php?&driverid=85868


----------



## Blue Zee (May 18, 2007)

:up:

P.S.:
Mark the question solved using the Thread Tools above.


----------



## ComputerSnack (Jan 24, 2008)

Okay, but what does that do?


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

Hi it means folk will maybe bypass reading the thread as it has been solved.
Unless they have the same problem.


----------

